# Training Videos



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Yaaa, I see it worked, now I can try to post these 3 that I found in another thread today. 
Thanks to Solinvictus




















Would love to see others add their favorite training videos to this thread.


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

THANKS!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Solving Counter Surfing by Kikopup





 
The truly magic secret about this video is not naming this leave it. Pay close attention she will tell us this on the video. This way we don't have to be present for the dog to understand to leave things alone when we are not right there. It is best to teach this before a dog ever has the opportunity to counter surf. That is why with little puppies management can be so important. If they can't practice a bad habit and be rewarded for it they won't usually do it if they don't get the opportunity and they get taught this game.

She has a ton of other great videos


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I love the It's Yer Choice game by Susan Garrett. It is a great video to teach impulse control and can be applied in many different ways. Thanks for posting it Goldhaven. 

This is a very good idea. I hope others will post some also.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish I'd seen this Janice Gunn video when Zoe was just a pup. Although it seems oriented to starting a pup in obedience, I think it would be helpful for starting the basic commands any well behaved dog should know. She has a number of other you-tube videos which I believe are mostly oriented toward competition obedience. _



_


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a video that someone posted on socialization.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

goldhaven said:


> Would love to see just one place where everyone can post training videos that they have found helpful.


That's a great idea! Maybe the web master could create a sub-forum for training video links.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is one that I found in another thread.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks to Bentleysmom for posting this in another thread. Great video.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Isn't the age of the Internet amazing? We can instantly exchange information via video worldwide. I can sit on my couch here in Anchorage and watch a video that someone thousands of miles away posted to help people that they will never meet to speak to. Quite a hard thing to get my head around today. 

I love watching these videos even if I don't agree with the training method, you can always learn something new.


----------



## Andreadbfan (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for gathering this for Newbies like me!


----------



## MommaRhi (Dec 13, 2012)

This is awesome! Thanks so much. I know absolutely nothing, so this kind of info is super helpful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

kikopup teaching a pup his name


----------

